# need help digital mini DV camera and fireware



## ivand58 (May 1, 2009)

Hi all

how can i control (play, ff, etc) and record the video/audio stream from my mini dv camera over firewire? 

My firewire is:

```
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 02:12:06:00:36:0b
        ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        lladdr 0.12.6.0.0.0.36.b.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
```


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2009)

```
fwcontrol -R filename
```

See fwcontrol(8)

Or you can try multimedia/gdvrecv.


----------



## nikobordx (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

After you can edit the .dv file with kino: multimedia/kino

Nicolas.


----------

